# Best Timers for nano tanks



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

i'm looking to get a timer for my nano tank, can i get one a homedepot that will turn on my actinic, as well as my daytime lights without costing alot? What do you all use & find the best ones are?

Christine


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think Conix got a pair from Ikea for like $10 or something - haven't heard any complaints from him about them.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this one or have it? Looks pretty good.

Thought you'd be interested in seeing this page :

http://www.mops.ca/skus/li/LICL-01691.asp

Christine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have that - works fine


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Do you know if it's approved & are the timers grounded? doesn't say that on the site yet the cheaper version does. i sent a email to mops.ca & asked these questions. is it easy to set up the timers?

Christine.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

You probably want to send the questions to Coralife, not Mops.

I have the Ikea ones and they work fine, no problems yet. They are super cheap too, and 3 pronged. I couldn't find them recently though.

The coralife one would be better, and save space.

If you're very conscious about electricals because of insurance, etc, I'd also consider making sure the outlet used for aquarium is GFCI equipped.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

i will thanks.

Christine.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

grounded - yes. easy to set up - sure, why not.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

Good to know.

Christine.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

All the Coralife powerbars are grounded. Anything with a 3-prong plug is grounded. There are two types of the Coralife powerbards. The one you posted a link to and there is a digital model which I use. Allows for 7 possible program settings.


----------



## christine (Jun 13, 2009)

That's good, do you know if that one the dual is CIA approved? So will it keep 2 lights on at the same time? Another question i have is my computer is hooked up to the other outlet so how do i work out how much amps. i am using? That's another worry.

Christine.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

I have just purchased Woods TD2500-2 timer from Wal-Mart in Richmond Hill for about $ 26.00. It provides dual three prong outlets, each outlet is controlled by a separate independent program. So far, it worked very well for my Oceanic Biocube 29. Link to product detail: http://www.ccixpress.com/cci/Marketing/Woods_Canada_PDF_Catalog/Timers.pdf


----------

